# Riving Knife for my Powermatic Model 66



## Italo78 (Dec 9, 2015)

To all,

Thanks for taking the time to look at my question.

Does anyone know of a manufacturer of a riving knife that can be installed on my Powermatic Model 66 or any table saw which will move with the blade as it goes up or down, left or right?

I have looked online but I have not come up with a solution other than the micro jig splitter.

- Tonyhttp://lumberjocks.com/topics/new#


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Leeway Workshop makes a fantastic option called the Shark Guard. I've been eyeballing one for my PM63 contractor saw for a long time. He has adjustable riving knife options where they are possible to be retrofitted to old saws, and for others it's a multi-splitter config (interchageable splitters of different sizes to keep it as close as possible to the blade and height of the workpiece). Unfortunately my saw is only compatible with the splitter version but you should definitely check them out either way for your PM 66.

Looks like they sell a splitter-only option, but the guard is a big selling point for me. Looks well made, easy to attach/remove, and I've heard dust collection is fantastic as well. They also have several add-ons like anti-kickback pawls, and they recently released a work light for the guard. Cool stuff.

http://thesharkguard.com/index.html


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

No option for a tilting riving knife for PM66. Best you can do is like mentioned above, Sharkguard ARK. You manually move the riving knife up and down while it's bolted to the rear table blade assembly. However, due to the ARK being bolted, it will not tilt.
Get the 4" dust collection overhead port while you are at it. Does great!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The ARK will tilt on a Unisaw, because it replaces the splitter part of the blade guard, which certainly tilts with the blade. Wouldn't the splitter on a PM also tilt . . . and thus the ARK as well? (Admittedly not familiar with PM saws).


----------



## Leeway (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Guys. 
We do make an ARK version for the PM 63 and PM 64. The 63 is identical to what we make for Delta.
64 is a bit different.
The 66 and all other Powermatics are kind of unique in the way the blade moves.
When fully raised and you start to lower the blade, it actually moves backwards away from the operator first while moving down.
Unfortunately it travels right through the location where a riving knife would be. So all we make for the PM 66's are splitter versions.
All of our products on ever saw model does tilt with the blade though.
I hope this helps.
Thanks.


----------

